# SC reading of 1.060 and



## orabun (Dec 8, 2008)

Im makeing some hard cider and Ive taken the SG of each cider that Ime useing and I dont know how to tell what the ABV will be for each reading. Can someone please help me??? I have 2 apple ciders that reads 1.060 and a peach cider that reads 1.74. If I dont add any extra sugar at all, what will the ABV be at completion??? Thanks for all yalls help. Otis


----------



## Wade E (Dec 8, 2008)

You take the ending sg and subtract that from the starting sg and then multiply the answer by 131.4 in example. 1.095 - .995 = 0.1 x 131.4 = abv of 13.14%


----------



## Manimal (Dec 8, 2008)

A specific gravity of 1.060 means a potential alcohol of approx. 7.5%. 1.074 for your peach cider will result in about 9.3% alcohol.


----------



## oldwino (Dec 10, 2008)

orabun said:


> Im makeing some hard cider and Ive taken the SG of each cider that Ime useing and I dont know how to tell what the ABV will be for each reading. Can someone please help me??? I have 2 apple ciders that reads 1.060 and a peach cider that reads 1.74. If I dont add any extra sugar at all, what will the ABV be at completion??? Thanks for all yalls help. Otis



I tried to send you a web site where you could print out the chart you need but apparently this forum blocks that info. If you request the same question on the midwest wine forum I'll be able to furnish that address.

A formula you may be interested in:

Starting SG minus Ending SG divided by .00736 equals approx percent alcohol.


----------



## Luc (Dec 10, 2008)

You can download my chart here:

http://www.mediafire.com/?sjcvgeebjqn

On the left part of the screen there is a button saying
click here to download.

Luc


----------



## oldwino (Dec 10, 2008)

Manimal said:


> A specific gravity of 1.060 means a potential alcohol of approx. 7.5%. 1.074 for your peach cider will result in about 9.3% alcohol.



The web site to the chart is also listed on this forum under how much sugar to add. The Jack Keller hydrometer area. Also a lot of other info there about hydrometers.


----------

